
The Philosophy of Ludwig Wittgenstein - RKoutnik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ33gAyhg2c
======
lainon
Just read the plato.stanford.edu article on a certain Philosopher instead of
watching these pop-philosophy School of Life videos

~~~
f_allwein
... in this case,
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/wittgenstein/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/wittgenstein/)

